

Understanding Clojure’s PersistentVector implementation - alexk
http://blog.higher-order.net/2009/02/01/understanding-clojures-persistentvector-implementation/

======
shantanu_k06
Clojure's persistent data structures implementation is so good that I wish it
were maintained as a separate library, which could be used independent of
Clojure (for example, in Java or Groovy). I wonder if the existing
implementation will survive the Clojure-in-Clojure transition.

